# codes : P0171, P1133, P2096



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I might try cleaning the MAF and MAP sensors. Check all turbo charge pipes at their clamps for a loose one. Beyond that, perhaps a smoke test for a boost or vac leak is in order. 

Is it running badly at idle like there actually was a vacuum leak or just putting itself in limp mode?


----------



## danger dave (Dec 19, 2013)

it idles good and seems to be running ok, but the gas mileage sucks. im averaging around 250-270 per tank. ill clean the maf and map sensors and see what happens.

the CEL is not popping up, but i am seeing PENDING codes P0296 and P0171 constantly and p1133 comes up randomly. nothing is confirmed or stored, just pending.

the dealership had told me when i had called yesterday evening that it may be some seloniod or vac line that is near the fuel tank


----------



## danger dave (Dec 19, 2013)

sensors are out and cleaned, i did notice that the upstream O2 sensor was not seated properly due to damaged threads, do you think that, this could be what is throwing the codes??


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

danger dave said:


> sensors are out and cleaned, i did notice that the upstream O2 sensor was not seated properly due to damaged threads, do you think that, this could be what is throwing the codes??


Quite possibly.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

danger dave said:


> sensors are out and cleaned, i did notice that the upstream O2 sensor was not seated properly due to damaged threads, do you think that, this could be what is throwing the codes??


Especially if the O2 has to use it's threads to ground itself to complete a circuit.


----------

